

How to Work an On Call Job and Keep Your Sanity - ocean12
http://lifehacker.com/5983847/how-to-work-an-on-call-job-and-keep-your-sanity
The key is to draw bright lines between your "on" and "off" times, and manage your coworkers expectations for when you're supposed to be available.
======
ocean12
Vibrating bracelets is an excellent idea, but I wonder if they would work for
a really deep sleeper.

Back when I had a pager and was on call, I'd set it on top of a shallow pile
of coins. The racket it would make and the sound of coins falling onto the
(hardwood) floor was enough to wake the dead.

